# St.Govans Chapel - Milky Way



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Shot a week or so ago, trying to cover most of the famous Pembrokeshire landmarks.










St.Govans Chapel in Pembrokeshire is illuminated at night by a torch whilst the Milky Way is captured streaking across the sky. The Iridium flare from a passing satellite is also captured.

5D3/17-40 + Torch

cheers,
drew


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That's stunning mate, I've a lot to learn if I want to capture images like this :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great shot drew :thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

What torch did you use?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome shot. Can you share the EXIF details? How long an exposure was this, what aperture and how did you meter the exposure?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning shot :thumb:

To be uber critical though  it's a shame the very end of the rock face furthest away from the house isn't lit the same as the rock face in the foreground.


----------

